# gutter fill



## mcgovtav (Mar 17, 2021)

I have an inspector asking me for a gutter fill calculation for a generac 200 amp service rated ats single phase enclosure
has any one ever been asked this or know how to calculate it?


----------



## mcgovtav (Mar 17, 2021)

I have an inspector asking me for a gutter fill calculation for a generac 200 amp service rated ats single phase enclosure
has any one ever been asked this or know how to calculate it?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Please avoid creating duplicate posts.

Are you an electrician?

Please take a few minutes to fill out your profile. It's required. Here's a link with instructions to assist you with this simple task.


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

Why can’t the inspector do the calculation and learn you?🤔
20% NEC 366.22


----------



## mcgovtav (Mar 17, 2021)

JginIndy said:


> Why can’t the inspector do the calculation and learn you?🤔
> 20% NEC 366.22


Thanks i see that but he's requesting side top and bottom ,I just don't understand what he wants and how to calculate it


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

mcgovtav said:


> Thanks i see that but he's requesting side top and bottom ,I just don't understand what he wants and how to calculate it


How about pull space dimensions per 314.28 Is that what you are looking for?


----------



## JginIndy (Nov 16, 2020)

Oops I see Kevin asked to fill out your profile


----------

